# Best DIY Router Lift?



## MrSamNC

I want a router lift, but lack the technical skill to create one of my own that I feel would be as good as ones that people are selling plans for online. Can anyone give me first hand experiences with making these and their performance as well as benefits and drawbacks? I want one that is easy to build, accurate, and reliable. The ones that I'm checking into are:

woodgears.ca - Tilting router lift - http://woodgears.ca/router_lift/plans_t/index.html
ibuildit.ca - Router lift - http://ibuildit.ca/Sales/sales-4.html
stumpynubs.com - MicroAdjustable router lift - http://www.etsy.com/listing/116511343/micro-adjustable-router-lift-featured-on

Any others out there that you would recommend? I plan to pick one and build it over the next week.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## North40

I love the one I made from Shop Notes plans. Every time I use my router table, I wonder how I lived with a fixed-base setup. I think it's most similar to Stumpy Nubs' design.


----------



## fge

Is there any issue with using one of the ,any routers offered on the ,market that offer above table adjustments included with the bases. We run a friend and a Milwaukee, both have excellent adjustment features for router table use, I believe other router mfg such as Triton include the features with their routers as well. If I am not mistaken, our pc890 has these features as well. With router table adjustment features so readily available for free with many router mfg, I see using an accessory lift option as being unnecessary work and cost.


----------



## MrSamNC

I already have a router, but it does not have that feature. Would be nice though…


----------



## DKV

Send a pm to b2rtch. He built one not long ago using a jack. I am sure he'll help you.


----------



## MR_Cole

+1 on the shop notes plans. I first saw it on woodworking for mere mortals with Steve Ramsey. I was going to build the woodgears one but I wanted the motor enclosed for dust collection and then the crank wheel would be blocked. I like the simplicity of it and it can be adjusted from atop the table


----------



## MrSamNC

Does anyone know where I can purchase the plans from?

Edit: found their website, plansnow.com


----------



## MrSamNC

Well… That was no help. No plans for a router lift! Anyone know where I can get a copy of the plans?


----------



## horsch

Here's one, by American Woodworker I found a while back. It's free and has pretty good instructions.


----------



## North40

@ *Jerry * - the problems with most fixed-base-with-through-table-adjustment routers are:
1) You still have to reach underneath to clamp/unclamp the base
2) Setting the clamp usually moves the router some amount, wrecking any precision set-ups

They're better than nothing, but I don't know of any that compare favorably to a lift.

@ *MrSam* - You might be able to find a back-issue of ShopNotes #121 on eBay.


----------



## StumpyNubs

When I designed my router lift I chose ball bearing drawer slides instead of the bronze bushings that others use because they run smoother. In my experience building jigs (which is extensive) I have found that bronze bushings tend to bind when used in a linear application. They are intended to be used with the shaft spinning inside them, not sliding up and down. This problem is greatly increased when you try to run more than one either parallel to each other, like in those photo above, or even on the same shaft. It is EXTREMELY difficult to properly align the two so one doesn't bind the other.

I am not saying my design is best. I am just saying I personally don't like bronze bushings for sliding mechanisms.

Whatever you choose, you're going to love having a lift on your router!


----------



## nkawtg

If anyone is interested, I was looking for ShopNotes #121 router lift and found it for sale at http://www.woodsmithplans.com/plan/router-jig-router-lift/

I like this design so I think I'll give it a whirl


----------



## Rayne

+1 on the Shopnotes router lift. The link provided by nkawtg is good as that's where I bought mine from. I also followed through with Steve Ramsey's design on the router table and used the Shopnotes plans for the lift. It was a fun build and am glad I have it as it has expanded my skills dramatically in building and using it. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/103597


----------



## jayseedub

I'm just nearing the end of construction of this model from Woodsmith. I do a lot of hobbyist woodworking, and oddly I don't feel like it's terribly "easy." I'm about to mount it to the router plate, and in my pre-assembly testing it seems more solid than I was expecting, though-so that's good.

I can already anticipate the frustration that the 16-per-inch threading is going to cause me when I try to lift the router all the way up to change bits. It's a LOT of spinning-but I do also want that kind of fine-adjustment, so you give and you get….

I'll try to update everyone once it's complete and I can give a full assessment of its functionality.


----------



## controlfreak

I have a Triton router that came with the ability to adjust from above but have never built the table…yet. I even have the mounting plate. It may take years to get a review from me.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nkawtg said:


> If anyone is interested, I was looking for ShopNotes #121 router lift and found it for sale at Router Jig: Router Lift
> 
> I like this design so I think I'll give it a whirl


that is the one i built and i just *LOVE IT 💗💗💗*


----------



## RonPaul

jayseedub said:


> I'm just nearing the end of construction of this model from Woodsmith. I do a lot of hobbyist woodworking, and oddly I don't feel like it's terribly "easy." I'm about to mount it to the router plate, and in my pre-assembly testing it seems more solid than I was expecting, though-so that's good.
> 
> I can already anticipate the frustration that the 16-per-inch threading is going to cause me when I try to lift the router all the way up to change bits. It's a LOT of spinning-but I do also want that kind of fine-adjustment, so you give and you get….
> 
> I'll try to update everyone once it's complete and I can give a full assessment of its functionality.


Couldn't you use a drill to turn it instead of a ratchet?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

RonPaul said:


> Couldn't you use a drill to turn it instead of a ratchet?


IT turns real easy as you can go whole way around 360 degrees 😁


----------

